# Pecan Burl ideas



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

*Pecan Burl ideas ***Update****

On my last trip to Woodcraft I found this great pecan burl in their $2.00 per pound bin and I'm asking for ideas on what to do with it. 
Burl specs
12" long
the round burl part is about 5" round
and when I shake the burl it's hollow and I can hear bits and pieces in it.

I can't decide if I should cut it long ways chuck it up, hollow it out from the belly button end, and then part it off?? Leave the outside alone.

Please let me know what you think?? As I'm new to turning and y'all have so many great ideas that I'm just starting to pick up on. 

I'll send pics from my phone having permission token problems

***UPDATE***

Well after looking at the burl from this angle and that angle trying to figure out the best way to mount it I just go for it and mounted it to a faceplate. I REALLY need to learn how to use my chuck because I'm sure I should have been able to something better then the faceplate.

This started as a pretty good size burl but after finding out how hollow this burl was it turn out to be a real challenge. 

Here are some progress pics.

You can see the red outline on the faceplate where I started. I had a rough time getting this to trued up.









I used a red colored pencil so I could see the opening better while it was spinning.









I was constantly adding more CA to combat cracks









I was over all happy how it turned out. It was pretty scarey reaching inside because the inside was SOOO uneven. Lots of these stalagmite growths. 



















I just wish I had found a better place to cut the foot off.


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

I think that you should send it to me and I will take away all of you troubles. LOL

I am sure that what ever you decide will be great.

Jack


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

knika said:


> I think that you should send it to me and I will take away all of you troubles. LOL
> 
> I am sure that what ever you decide will be great.
> 
> Jack


 + 1, :laughing:, maybe a natural edge pepper mill??


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting problem. Think that whatever you decide will look good. Careful with pecan, it's usually REALLY hard-- so sharp is a must. Plus with the stuff I've worked with -- tends to split on edges. Good luck!!


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

You guys are so generous to help me with this. Can I at least pay to ship this burl to you :laughing:.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

fboyles said:


> You guys are so generous to help me with this. Can I at least pay to ship this burl to you :laughing:.


no i refuse to let you pay for shipping :laughing::laughing:
i dont have a good suggestion but its sure nice
how much did it weigh?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

It's 4.5lbs. I want to start working on it but my new to me 14" Rikon BS needs to be tuned per Alex Snodgrass instructions.






I have no idea how the previous owner used it with the rollers set where they are. Maybe tonight I'll have a chance to turn it after I get the BS dialed in.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

fboyles said:


> I have no idea how the previous owner used it with the rollers set where they are. Maybe tonight I'll have a chance to turn it after I get the BS dialed in.


Are you planning to put the burl through your bandsaw?

If so, be sure to fit it with stabilizers (a square piece of scrap plywood screwed to each end of the log works nicely) before trying to cut it.

Otherwise the blade will catch the unsupported leading edge ... at which point the band saw functions as a burl launcher ...


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice score. Look forward to seeing the result of your efforts. Maybe some progress photos so we can see your approaches?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Added an update to the OP.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

You did a great job keeping up with that piece -- looks like it was constantly changing its nature as you shaved off a layer with openings and cracks all over the place.

I haven't had to face this challenge yet, so no idea how I would've approached it.

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

My last two pieces have been gnarly wood. So the next piece I want a nice solid piece of wood to start with.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks to me you did good. I tend to look at chunks most of the time and may even set it aside for several days and think about it before I go for it.


----------

